# Crankshaft position sensor - where is it?



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Where is this bloody thing? I have the service manual and there is a short section on the part but the diagram is poor, I can't figure out where it is. If I am standing in front of the truck with the hood open, is it on the left or right? Front or back of the engine? Can I see and remove it from above or underneath? Anything I have to remove to get at it? Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The crankshaft position sensor (POS) is located on the cylinder block rear housing facing the gear teeth (cogs) of the signal plate at the end of the crankshaft. It should be located under the starter motor. You'll have to get under the car to get to it.


----------



## mjkenya (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi, I had to replace mine and you can actually replace it from the top by removing the air filter housing and then reaching down behind the engine. There are posts on it either on this forum or the australian x-trial forum. A little bit hard to reach but defiinately doable.


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

I DID IT! What a job to get at it though! My arm is all cut and bloodied...Had to remove the airbox and hose and also another bracket clip. Just able to reach it with my hand, did not have a good grip on it though. Didn't unclip it from the wiring, very hard to pull out. Needed a mirror to see where I had to put it back in. Hard to put back in to, have to twist back and forth and push...HARD! Rather not say how long the whole operation took but just say it was more than 1 day and less than 3.  Should go much quicker the next time though since I know where it is now. Thanks for all the help. ROGOMAN said to get at it from underneath but I don't see how that is possible. Definitly from above.


----------



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I am trying to find it now. Any more descriptors you could give as to the location? Thanks


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

It is behind the engine, between the engine and the firewall. About in the middle of the engine and down near the bottom of it. Like I said you have to remove some stuff to get at it otherwise it is impossible. It helps to have long arms too.


----------

